# Pork loin drying out



## gholt (Mar 7, 2017)

So I did 4 pork loins on Sunday.  Fun cut of meat as it was about $8 "for the meat.  For them to about 155-160.  Then rested in foil and a towel for about an hour.  Meat tasted great, but after it sat in the open at dinner. The cut pieces were dry.  Also when I had leftovers the next day after they were nuked for 45 sec that dried out towards the end of my lunch. 

Any suggestions from the great smokers of there? 

PC of when taken out of smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2017)

Cook to no more than an IT of 140 if you are going to rest wrapped in foil and a towel. The meat will cruise up to 145+ and be much more juicy and stay that way. Between the high IT you went to and long insulated rest...It overcooked...JJ


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 7, 2017)

Chef Jimmy has you covered!  They are also great candidates for brining!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 7, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Cook to no more than an IT of 140 if you are going to rest wrapped in foil and a towel. The meat will cruise up to 145+ and be much more juicy and stay that way. Between the high IT you went to and long insulated rest...It overcooked...JJ


X2.


----------



## gholt (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you thank you! 

I'll try again this weekend. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 9, 2017)

can't add much more except...  as said above... try brining them overnight... I take mine to 145 and then loosely tent (don't wrap) with foil...  leaving sides open a lil for heat to escape ...


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 9, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> can't add much more except... as said above... try brining them overnight... I take mine to 145 and then loosely tent (don't wrap) with foil... leaving sides open a lil for heat to escape ...


Make sure that the loin is truly fresh if brining, as it may already be injected with some sort of solution coming from a mass production house.  Additional brining may be a waste if the loin already has a higher saline content than the bathing liquid, or make it too salty if the brine has higher saline content than already in the loin.  Read the label before dunking anything in solution:  it could save your wallet, your watch, and your tastebuds since the principles of osmosis are hard at work here.


----------



## mmason3 (Mar 10, 2017)

I smoked some pork tenderloin last weekend at 250-270 and wrapped in foil at an IT of 160. I left it on the grill until the IT hit 190 because I was smoking some BB with it and they both turned out juicy. I took them off the smoker at IT 190 and let it sit in the oven, OVEN OFF, for about 90 minutes still wrapped. I'm making it again tomorrow using the same method. Good luck with your next attempt, it really is just a tasty trial and error process!


----------



## gholt (Mar 13, 2017)

Did it again used high smoke.  So cooking at about 250-300. IT got to 140, took off and tented all 4 loins and put them in unheated microwave for about 1 hours, then pour in oven to warm up.  Jucy and tender, having leftovers for lunch today. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 13, 2017)

Great..  glad to hear it worked out better this time..   Thumbs Up


*BUT*


:no-pics:


----------



## mmason3 (Mar 14, 2017)

morgan.jpg



__ mmason3
__ Mar 14, 2017


----------

